# Jerry, 4 month old Syrian Hamster



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Jerry came into us a couple of month ago. He'd apparently bitten his 4 year old owner and the mother too. Jerry showed very quickly that he was NOT a nippy hamster and was just a bit scared. We originally got some interest very quickly, but as this was for a child's pet we felt Jerry would prefer an adult home. Another application came in but fell through.

Jerry is still here. He is good with his handling if not grabbed quickly. If grabbed quickly he will try to run and become nervous although this has improved markedly. Jerry does not bite and despite being scared on ocassion, he has not even nipped me (I'm not an expert hamster wrangler  )

Jerry loves his freerange and his wheel, is a good size and has no health problems. Someone must want to take him home?



















He will require a cage minimum 80cm long, a Mary, Barney or Hamster Heaven are good examples. We do not home hamsters to live in Rotastak or on shavings.
Jerry can be kept on Megazorb, Aubiose or Cardboard Squares (Ecobed).

If you can offer Jerry a good home please email [email protected]


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Jerry has been reserved


----------

